# No luck for Early 'Eyes in Maumee



## crown419

What's up yall...Hope everybody's winter has been swell. Tried today for some early 'eyes and whatever else I could manage to catch in the Maumee. I really thought it was going to be better conditions than what it turned out to be. Started at Buttonwood but the water was moving much to fast. Made my way upriver towards Weirs Rapids and same story. I eventually settled on the tiles area in Maumee(if you're familiar). Didn't have any luck but the chance for an early eye or steelhead had me out. Water temp was 34 or so with water level at 583 yet to crest from last nights snowfall. I'm going to go out to the marinas down route 2 in a couple weeks and see if I can find any kind of life out there. I can't wait for it to warm up so I can get my kayak back in the water. Tight Lines yall!


----------



## ufaquaoiler

ill be giving it a crack once the level stabilizes and comes down a bit. 586 or lower ill give orleans park a crack. never have had much luck with water level on the rise.


----------



## KaGee

Ya, that will happen soon... All the rain coming in the next 24hrs, you'll be lucky if you can get down River Road.


----------



## crown419

Soon enough boys it'll be time for the run! Hopefully we get an early spring


----------



## DeathFromAbove

The Maumee should hit Flood Stage tonight Its gone up 4 ft in one day . Didnt quite make it. 10.4 at Waterville , flood stage is 11


----------



## BFG

Gonna be 589' and then some by the time we get to next week.


----------



## ufaquaoiler

was in the area today and peeked around and it looked pretty yucky at 588 and change.


----------



## crown419

Gonna go out in a week or so and see if I have any luck. I feel the time is growing closer for the run seems like it might be an early spring. Gonna take it old school and just throw out some leadheads and see if anything bites out on the river.


----------



## Matt63

I stopped by orleans park Saturday afternoon to take a look about 8 to 10 fishing seen 1 fish on a stringer and that guy snagged 1 as I was standing there . The water was high and muddy.


----------



## crown419

Nice, the time is growing closer


----------



## Dr. Walleye

I was down to the Maumee River yesterday. River is slow and low. All sites accessible. I did not see any fish come in, including on my stringer! With no rain and cold temps, fishing will not pick up much this week.


----------



## WAHOOYAHOO

What rigs do ya'll use to pull eyes out of the maumee?


----------



## HappySnag

WAHOOYAHOO said:


> What rigs do ya'll use to pull eyes out of the maumee?


6'6" medium,medium rod,
main line to barel swivel,from 18" to 36" leeder with jig and twister tail,some use floting jigs ,some use lead jigs.


----------



## WAHOOYAHOO

Thanks for the info! I'm gonna make the drive down this year. I'm In michigan by the st Clair river. Our walleye are very small for now.


----------



## HappySnag

WAHOOYAHOO said:


> Thanks for the info! I'm gonna make the drive down this year. I'm In michigan by the st Clair river. Our walleye are very small for now.


detroit river has good spring eye fishing,


----------



## WAHOOYAHOO

They averaged 13 inches last year. I seen pics of the ones last spring in the maumee. There some hogs.


----------



## 9Left

I’d wait a couple weeks before you drive..


----------



## KaGee

These 20 degree nights and mostly cloudy days are not helping your cause. Things are supposed to improve... we'll see.


----------



## WAHOOYAHOO

I' thinking first weekend in April. As long as we don' get some monsoons.


----------



## crown419

I agree. For some reason I seem to do better after Easter. People are always quick to get the 'jump' on the walleye run. I personally aim for 50-52 degree water temp... and a 579-581 river level...with the outside air temp to around 65... that seems to be my perfect combo for whatever reason. I might go out to the Maumee on Friday depending on conditions.


----------



## 9Left

crown419 said:


> I agree. For some reason I seem to do better after Easter. People are always quick to get the 'jump' on the walleye run. I personally aim for 50-52 degree water temp... and a 579-581 river level...with the outside air temp to around 65... that seems to be my perfect combo for whatever reason. I might go out to the Maumee on Friday depending on conditions.


... sooo...you think everybody’s in a rush to get the “jumpstart” on the run...And you have a set of “perfect” conditions that you want to fish… But you’re going tomorrow anyway..even though the conditions are nowhere near what you like... Not bashing you… I just think it’s funny that you completely contradict what you said


----------



## WAHOOYAHOO

I started in January. Casting around ice burgs in the st.clair river LOL. Seriously.


----------



## Gottagofishn

Same every year.... temps need to be in the low to mid 40's for numbers of spawners (and they're not really lookin to eat). But then.... you all know that already.
After fishing that for a few years (Many moons ago) it would always amaze me at the lack of understanding many seemed to display when it comes to fish position in the river. Most folks seem to walk up to the river and start casting. 
They are where they're supposed to be. One of my favorite spots was at Ft. Meigs (from a boat). The island forms a HUGE current break. Walleye would stack up along that break in unbelievable numbers. Those are the spots I would look for. Anywhere there was a substantial sudden depth change you will see a current break. That's a great spot to find them hanging around. I could drone on and on...
Ah well, those were interesting times.... Good luck gents... be careful and have at em!


----------



## crown419

9Left said:


> ... sooo...you think everybody’s in a rush to get the “jumpstart” on the run...And you have a set of “perfect” conditions that you want to fish… But you’re going tomorrow anyway..even though the conditions are nowhere near what you like... Not bashing you… I just think it’s funny that you completely contradict what you said


No worries man, I didn't take any offense, im really just going out to collect some data and possibly see if I can get a tight line that isn't a snag lol.... the opportunity for a late steelhead is calling my name


----------



## Matt63

Drove over the Maumee on my way to work today and it looked.like 1 to 2 foot white caps into the current I bet the lake was rolling


----------



## 21579

We need rain! And sadly, none is in the forecast soon.


----------



## BFG

It'll rain next week...just in time to blow it out for Easter weekend. LOL


----------



## walleye28

I'm giving it a try this afternoon, haven't been around to do the walleye run most years. Are certain times of day better this time of year?


----------



## Gringo Loco

walleye28 said:


> I'm giving it a try this afternoon, haven't been around to do the walleye run most years. Are certain times of day better this time of year?


First hour in morning and last hour in the evening.


----------



## Matt63

walleye28 said:


> I'm giving it a try this afternoon, haven't been around to do the walleye run most years. Are certain times of day better this time of year?


Good luck try the downstream end of bluegrass island I've always done good there. Let us know how it goes.


----------



## crown419

Man I feel like today would be a good day to grab a couple...


----------



## Matt63

Yep to bad I gotta work haven't even renewed my license yet. Busy working on the boat.


----------



## walleye28

crown419 said:


> Man I feel like today would be a good day to grab a couple...


Thought so too with the warmer air and sunshine all day.


----------



## walleye28

Matt63 said:


> Good luck try the downstream end of bluegrass island I've always done good there. Let us know how it goes.


I got skunked, water level was super low, didn't see anyone by me catch anything. I had something on for about 15 seconds, felt too big to be a walleye, but who knows.


----------



## brad4931

Same here


----------



## slaughtereyez

walleye28 said:


> I got skunked, water level was super low, didn't see anyone by me catch anything. I had something on for about 15 seconds, felt too big to be a walleye, but who knows.


You the oil rigger I talked to in Sidecut parking lot?


----------



## walleye28

slaughtereyez said:


> You the oil rigger I talked to in Sidecut parking lot?


I am not an oil rigger but I was fishing at sidecut, was there Thursday afternoon/Friday morning.


----------

